# Jackaroo Dual!



## Timwis (20/10/20)

The long awaited dual battery version of the very popular IP67 Jackaroo!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Timwis (27/10/20)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Raindance (28/10/20)

Looks technically good but damn its ugly.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/10/20)

Raindance said:


> Looks technically good but damn its ugly.
> 
> Regards



That's what my mum also used to say about me....

Reactions: Funny 9


----------

